

Show HN: My first serious Android game - zerobudgetdev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zerobudgetdev.AlienShootout

======
etherealG
congrats on launching! hope it goes well for you.

small suggestion: try to add some screenshots to the play store that give a
better idea of what the game is. at the moment i paged through all of them and
i'm still unsure of what kind of game it is.

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Thank you for the suggestion.

------
atom-morgan
Damn, I really wish I had an Android device just to play this. I was always a
big fan of Super Mario Galaxy which makes me think I'd like this game too. Did
it influence your design at all?

~~~
lutusp
> Damn, I really wish I had an Android device just to play this.

I can't resist pointing out that there's an x86 Android distribution available
-- you can create a small partition on a desktop or laptop hard drive -- say,
20 GB -- and install it, then set up dual boot. It beats having to buy an
Android device just to have an occasional exposure or run a test.

Good news: free, runs on x86/64 machines.

Bad news: only runs Android programs that either don't have any native code,
or that have multiple native executables for different platforms.

More here:
[http://arachnoid.com/android/Android-x86](http://arachnoid.com/android/Android-x86)

~~~
atom-morgan
Thanks for the suggestion. I may have to set this up.

~~~
lutusp
I should have added that the source for Android x86
([http://www.android-x86.org/](http://www.android-x86.org/)) have a way to
burn their runtime to a USB stick, which is easier than what I suggest on my
Web page, and might get you closer to what you were after -- a painless way to
sample a few Android apps.

------
Ortsac
Pretty good. A small tutorial or help page in game would go a long way
though... plenty of users will install without thoroughly reading the
description.

------
warrenmiller
Unity?

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Yes.

